# Our cockapoo friend has left :(



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been looking after my friends 2 and a half year old cockapoo girl, as a favour, but to be honest it was a total pleasure for my whole family.... Oakley had a doggie friend and someone to put him in his place several times... I loved the 3 walks a day with two dogs, my hubby fell in love with her and gained a great bond from the moment he saw her... My daughter was sad to say goodbye and my son thought her and Oakley were fun together...

I am sad she has gone back to her mummy but I would definitely have her again...... we bonded ... and she was the perfect house guest, tbh I couldn’t cope with many visitors staying for 6 nights ha ha ha ..... but a cockapoo is always welcome


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Oakley will be wondering where she's gone.. wait while he sees her again. Great that your friends dogs has had somewhere lovely to stay while they've been away and even greater if they'll have Oakley for you .... going away is so much nicer if you know your dogs going to be ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the two of them together....would be cute to see


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That sounds lovely for Oakley and for you. We had a doggie friend to stay for 2 weeks over Xmas and we were all sad to see her go. I found it easier in lots of ways to have two dogs than one - they entertained each other happily.

I am still thinking of getting another . . .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Sue ..... go on get another one ha ha ha .. would you have another girl (Kendal has 4) or go for a boy next time... oh no I am encouraging you now..... 

It was lovely to have two but there was a doggy smell in my kitchen which I hadn’t noticed so much with one dog, but hey what’s a smell ....

Ruby did put Oakley in his place a few times .... our kids screamed and thought she was killing him, but I explained it all clearly to them to stop them worrying. Ruby is older and wiser and didn't want to be barked at, mated with, or jumped all over by Oakley, so she was telling him in doggy way to “Get Off Me Oakley & I Am In Charge”, this was easy for the kids to understand. 

All good fun though .. still miss here actually... I will post a pic


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you still planning on getting another one soon?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it wouldn't take much to persuade me to get another one! Not practical till after our summer holiday tho, wouldn't be fair to get one then leave it for 2 weeks. Yes, I probably would go for another girl.

I've never noticed a doggy smell (which I dislike). That's one of the many good things about cockapoos - they are not a "smelly" dog.

I'm often checking breeders-online for pups - if anyone knows of litters from a reputable breeder in South East area (I'm in Surrey) - do let me know.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> That's one of the many good things about cockapoos - they are not a "smelly" dog.


Really? Rosie stinks! It's probably the food - JWB fish kibble - but she can clear a room when she tries. Apart from those unwelcome smells, she's has a nice doggy smell (my husband would disagree with that description!) about her, which we have always commented on, given that cockapoos aren't supposed to smell. I guess that's another of the possible variations amongst our non-breed!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha Ha  I guess fishy food is bound to produce some unwelcome smells! I agree they have quite a nice doggy smell. My son says if he kisses Maisie near her nose/mouth, she smells of a bakery!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Ha Ha  I guess fishy food is bound to produce some unwelcome smells! I agree they have quite a nice doggy smell. My son says if he kisses Maisie near her nose/mouth, she smells of a bakery!


ok that is cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She is sat under my chair now, and as I hit 'post' on that last comment, she made one of the most disgusting smells I have smelled in my whole life. 

I really do hope that one day we'll find a different food that suits her!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've just realised how ironic her name is at the moment....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Really? Rosie stinks! It's probably the food - JWB fish kibble - but she can clear a room when she tries. Apart from those unwelcome smells, she's has a nice doggy smell (my husband would disagree with that description!) about her, which we have always commented on, given that cockapoos aren't supposed to smell. I guess that's another of the possible variations amongst our non-breed!


That's the only downside with fish based food, it does make them smell of fish. When I bought a pack of Nature Diet Salmon for Flo the boys said she stank and wouldn't cuddle her . I now use 'plaque off' with Flo and have found that her breath doesn't smell at all since using it as well as her having bright, white teeth. Another unexpected effect of the supplement is that is has 'cured' her pink winter nose and it is now completely black again.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's the smell from the opposite end that is the problem!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> It's the smell from the opposite end that is the problem!


Ahhhh that's probably more to do with her stomach problem than the food itself. Maybe when her stomach fully settles things will improve.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope so! She's breaking wind about five times a minute at the moment!

She's actually driving me out of the room - we need fresh air!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

BAHAHAHAH!!! thats too funny...lady Lady has droped a few killer ones...haha, I keep telling my husband it is revenge for his!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> BAHAHAHAH!!! thats too funny...lady Lady has droped a few killer ones...haha, I keep telling my husband it is revenge for his!


Hahaha rufus's were terrible when we first got him...literally room clearing like little rosie there but he has gotten so much better, I haven't noticed any for quite some time. I think the change in food helped a lot.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure that food is the crucial factor here. I can honestly say that I have never noticed Dylan breaking wind since I got him. Lucky me!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I'm sure that food is the crucial factor here. I can honestly say that I have never noticed Dylan breaking wind since I got him. Lucky me!!


The more I see I feel that the food is critical (with maybe a bit of input through inherited problems) and that BARF is the very best choice. It's probably all the grains and carbs that they are not designed to eat to causes sensitivity and wind! I'm afraid that I can't quite embrace the whole BARF thing like Dylansmum (what a joyful life Dylan has with raw meat, bones and the occasional plunge in stagnant water) but I'm pleased that I have now moved Flo to Origen. Helen - was Dylan on BARF right from the start?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He was fed Pedigree Chum Puppy (yum?) by the breeder and had a really bad tummy after I got him. The vet put him on tinned chicken and rice and suggested that I then switch him straight to whatever I wanted to feed. I tried Applaws (holistic kibble) but his tummy got worse, and I decided I didn't really like the thought of him on kibble for ever, even good kibble, so I found the Natural Instinct frozen food and put him straight on that as soon as it arrived. His tummy cleared up instantly. I think that you can really see the difference in a natural diet - even their poos are tiny and not very smelly at all. They absorb the food so well there is very little to come out!


----------

